
CIA Gift Shop - bookofjoe
https://www.eaamoc.com/home.php
======
peterwwillis
There are some real gems here. "Smooth Operator" lip balm, a security officer
bear, "In God We Trust / All Others We Monitor", a .50-cal bottle opener,
"Admit Nothing Deny Everything", "Beware Of Female Spy", "Screen When
Confronted", etc.

The NSA gift shop is much more tame in comparison. Have some nice shot glasses
from them (won my first at a Defcon panel when everyone was too drunk to
answer any questions correctly)

[1] [https://www.eaamoc.com/Lip-Moisturizer-Smooth-
Operator.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/Lip-Moisturizer-Smooth-Operator.html)
[2] [https://www.eaamoc.com/Bear-SPO-With-
Handcuffs.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/Bear-SPO-With-Handcuffs.html) [3]
[https://www.eaamoc.com/T-Scrn-A12-Plane-IGWT-Gy-
Wh-S.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/T-Scrn-A12-Plane-IGWT-Gy-Wh-S.html) [4]
[https://www.eaamoc.com/Bottle-Opener-50-Cal-
Gold.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/Bottle-Opener-50-Cal-Gold.html) [5]
[https://www.eaamoc.com/Btl-Scrn-ANDE-Gunmetal-
Swell-17oz.htm...](https://www.eaamoc.com/Btl-Scrn-ANDE-Gunmetal-
Swell-17oz.html) [6] [https://www.eaamoc.com/Btl-Beware-of-Female-Spy-
Pink-17-oz.h...](https://www.eaamoc.com/Btl-Beware-of-Female-Spy-
Pink-17-oz.html) [7] [https://www.eaamoc.com/Btl-Scrn-When-
Confronted.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/Btl-Scrn-When-Confronted.html)

~~~
nickysielicki
> "In God We Trust / All Others We Monitor"

Good lord. Seeing it so openly is just bizarre. Where do these places find
their employees? I want to be reasonable and try to see both sides, but I
really can't. I just don't understand how someone could love this country and
also work at a place with this sort of environment and culture. I don't
understand the character behind this --- you work for less pay in the public
sector, why? Because you love your country? You love your country and you show
it by being proud of spying on the average American? Makes no sense. What do
you love about America?

~~~
stevehawk
The CIA doesn't operate domestically, or at least doesn't make it their day to
day. Domestic crime is the FBI.

And the quote you cited is a joke. A decent one at that, imho.

~~~
A_Parr
Because they haven't figured out how to monitor God yet.

~~~
stevehawk
Not for lack of effort

------
bookofjoe
>The No. 1 question people ask him upon hearing where he works is, “How can I
shop there?” Put simply: Anyone is welcome to peruse the merchandise online,
but actual shopping is restricted to agency employees, a shortlist of vetted
visitors and, once a year, employee family members.

Back story here: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/meet-
the-m...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/meet-the-man-
behind-the-cia-gift-shop-the-nations-most-secretive-swag-
shop/2019/11/27/5eb27776-e39a-4fa8-a127-7fa987acbc3a_story.html)

~~~
tyingq
Ahh, shame. Would be fun to 3d print a commerative waterboarding or rendition
figurine, put a price tag on it, and put it on the shelf. Or some hidden
compartment rubick's cubes.

~~~
e12e
I'd just print out some t-shirts with "WATERBOARDING WAS ILLEGAL IN 1999" on
them. Probably with a stylized graphic on them of a stick man on a down slope
and a bucket with water pouring out.

------
Stratoscope
Whatever feelings I may have about the CIA, good, bad, or indifferent, I have
to say that someone there has a wickedly delightful sense of humor:

[https://www.eaamoc.com/BIB-UNDERCOVER-OP-WH-
BL.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/BIB-UNDERCOVER-OP-WH-BL.html)

------
leoc
You'd need a certain _sang froid_ to buy the Alger Hiss book
[https://www.eaamoc.com/Book-Alger-Hiss-Why-he-
Chose.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/Book-Alger-Hiss-Why-he-Chose.html) from the
company store, maybe.

~~~
oh_sigh
I have read that book. It's no hagiography. In fact, it is written by ex CIA

~~~
leoc
Given the subtitle, and the fact that the CIA is promoting it in their
souvenir shop, that's very much as I'd expect. You'd still feel a little self-
conscious, though.

------
nuxi7
The EAA store had a shoplifting problem in the 80s

[https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/document/cia-
rdp85-0...](https://www.cia.gov/library/readingroom/document/cia-
rdp85-00375r000300120018-8)

------
emmelaich
> Home Accessories -> Russian

> There are no available products under this category.

Not sure if joke or real.

~~~
Dim25
They have this one: [https://www.eaamoc.com/Coin-KGB-Nvy-Rd-
Gold.html](https://www.eaamoc.com/Coin-KGB-Nvy-Rd-Gold.html)

------
Apocryphon
ATF shop (loosely-affiliated?):
[https://www.apifederal.com/atf/default.aspx](https://www.apifederal.com/atf/default.aspx)

~~~
madengr
I rather have the shirt:

Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms....whose bringing the chips?

~~~
lostlogin
And no matter how this was presented it would have more taste than the current
offerings.

~~~
Rebelgecko
At least they're self aware enough to sell ATF pint glasses and moonshine
jars. Sadly, no "t" or "f" products in their shop

------
spondyl
For what it’s worth, the Google Merch Store sells a privacy kit, which
includes a webcam cover and a dummy microphone jack :)

------
Dim25
Curious if you can use Google audience targeting on that website, and how
accurate that will be.

------
partiallypro
I would love to have some of this, if for nothing else than to pretend I'm
Jack Ryan.

------
duelingjello
The International Spy Museum tickets SKU should've been 9999007.

------
websitejanitor
Finally, some Buttigieg campaign flair!

